# Kindergarten teacher needing schooled ;) breed/gender



## crispychickenteacher (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello! Looking to find out the breed and sex of these chicks! We hatched them in our classroom and I love to research and learn about the different breeds with the kids. Only problem??? I have no clue! Please help!! Thank you! (They are all 3 weeks old)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All I can say is none of them are a Silkie, d'Uccle, Dutch or Hamburg. And they are probably a tad young for sexing yet. The larger combs on a couple might be males.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's my guesses in no particular order: 
White Wing and Weeble are Rhode Island Reds. White Wing I'd say is a male, Weeble is keeping its gender identity hidden still.
Black 4 - what do the legs look like? It looks like a male but the barring isn't prevalent enough to be a barred Plymouth Rock or cuckoo Maran, it's likely a male black star.
Black 2 and 3 are either Australorps or Jersey Giants. Right now they look female. Mary can probably join this group too, although the smutting on her could mean she's something else.
Ms. Frizzle is likely not of any breed and is only bred for her Frizzled feather type. You'd just call her a frizzle. 
Bertha looks like she might be an Easter Egger.
Black Chick 1 could be a black star and the mate to Black 4.


----------



## crispychickenteacher (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you!!! I've kinda thought white wing and the black 4 were roosters. If you had to guess would you say that Bertha and Weeble are hens? What about Ms. Doubtfire? Based on wing testing at 3days old we thought this was a Roo but the chick does not have much of a comb development. I also can not figure out what type of chick that crazy thing is!! Thank you for your guesses it helps to look at breeds and information on the breeds to find out more about traits for males vs. female!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Bertha and Weeble look like hens now, although Weeble is quite pink for a girl which makes me think she might still come out as a he. A lot of breeds are very hard to tell sex on until they're a bit older. The feather sexing only works with some breeds, as well, so it is not a sure fire way to determine gender. Comb development is a shot in the dark sometimes, as well. Some roosters are late bloomers. It takes an eye that's for sure and some birds leave you guessing for weeks!


----------

